# Dầu tràm Huế loại nào tốt, nguyên chất? giá bao nhiêu? Mua ở đâu?



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (11/12/18)

Dầu tràm Huế dòng sản phẩm đã có mặt lâu đời và được mọi người tin tưởng, sử dụng. Tuy nhiên hiện nay vì thương hiệu nổi tiếng nên dầu tràm Huế trở thành cái tên cho hàng giả hàng nhái sử dụng để qua mắt người tiêu dùng.

Hiện nay để biết được dòng sản phẩm dầu tràm thật và nguyên chất thì các mẹ cần phải có kiến thức và sự am hiểu về dầu tràm cùng với đó chọn cho mình cơ sở uy tín. Dầu tràm được sản xuất bằng cách chiết xuất tinh dầu từ lá cây tràm gió ở vùng đất Quảng Trị - Thừa Thiên Huế. Cho tinh dầu với công dụng tuyệt vời trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu.

Trên thị trường có rất nhiều cơ sở sản xuất dầu tràm, để biết được một sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất các mẹ cần quan tâm một số điều như sau: có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rỏ ràng, có giấy kiểm duyệt về chất lượng, có tem chống hàng giả, có lượng người dùng cao, đánh giá của người tiêu dùng dành cho sản phẩm.

Giá dầu tràm thường phụ thuộc vào những yếu tố sau: theo thể tích, mỗi lượng dầu tràm sẽ có giá nhất định, tùy vào cơ sở kinh doanh mà giá có sự chênh lệch giữa các cơ sở, tùy vào độ nguyên chất, cũng như quy trình xử lý. Chính vì thế các mẹ cần chú ý những cơ sở sản xuất dầu tràm bán với giá rẻ.

*Các mẹ muốn chọn tinh dầu tràm chất lượng hãy đến với Dầu Tràm Con Yêu:*
+Nơi cung cấp sản phẩm tinh dầu tràm nguyên chất 100%.
+Sản phẩm có nguồn gốc và xuất xứ rỏ ràng, đã qua kiểm định chất lượng, có giấy chứng nhận về an toàn và hiệu quả cho mẹ và bé. Là sản phẩm nằm trong top 10 sản phẩm, dịch vụ cho người tiêu dùng 2017.




​+Dầu Tràm Con Yêu là thương hiệu uy tín được nhiều mẹ bỉm trên cả nước tin dùng, fanpage với hơn 19 nghìn người theo dõi và hàng trăm đánh giá về chất lượng.




​+Có nhiều cách thức để các mẹ mua sản phẩm
Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos
#DauTramConYeu #DauTramNguyenChat #NoiKhongVoiHangGia


----------

